# What I got myself into?



## RestlessRider (Oct 12, 2021)

I bought this bike for $10 to ride while going to school,  it was parked in the back of a corn field in Nebraska and the owner didn't know anything about it. I have exhausted all avenues and have spent countless hours trying to figure out what year and make this bike is. My research is saying its a Franken bike, a friend has said a Huffy..maybe, can someone please put my mind at ease.


----------



## ricobike (Oct 12, 2021)

Looks like 1962 AMF built to me.  Here's a thread you can do some comparisons with:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-with-amf-roadmaster-id.160979/


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 12, 2021)

.


----------



## RestlessRider (Oct 13, 2021)

ricobike said:


> Looks like 1962 AMF built to me.  Here's a thread you can do some comparisons with:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-with-amf-roadmaster-id.160979/



Thanks to your help, I believe its a AMF Roadmaster Skyrider. Now to see if I can find the missing parts at a reasonable price. Thank You.


----------



## Robert Troub (Oct 16, 2021)

RestlessRider said:


> Thanks to your help, I believe its a AMF Roadmaster Skyrider. Now to see if I can find the missing parts at a reasonable price. Thank You.



I don't think the parts prices to be expensive....finding them is another issue.....


----------



## AndyA (Oct 17, 2021)

Brother Restless:
Be at peace with the zen of bicycles. Do not worry about manufacturer. Do not worry about year. Do not worry about parts. Lubricate and ride. Let the wheels spin and let your mind be free.


----------



## eeapo (Dec 10, 2021)

It does appear to be an AMF.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 12, 2021)

Same chainring. But you should ascertain the latest that AMF built a bicycle with Gothic fenders like yours has.


----------

